# TICKETS FOR DRESSAGE & SJ INDIVIDUALS BACK ON SALE



## philamena (7 August 2012)

on website now. Don't be put off if it says not available first few times you try, it did for me too when I eventually got it to let me have an eventing SJ ticket the night before...


----------

